# Weekend Thread - May 27 - 30



## gmcunni (May 26, 2011)

Nice long weekend, hopefully the weather is good in the NE.

What's everybody up to?

me - 
Softball Friday + Sunday
Pile of mulch in the driveway needs to be spread
maybe local parade on Sunday afternoon 
BBQ + Beer


----------



## campgottagopee (May 26, 2011)

I remember when GSS would do these threads.

I b golfing, drinking and foolin' around.


----------



## gmcunni (May 26, 2011)

i should also probably do some car shopping since my lease is up June 7th


----------



## Glenn (May 26, 2011)

Skiing @ the Rail Jam Saturday! Visiting with drjeff and fam that day too. Gonna break out the electric smoker and cook something...


----------



## deadheadskier (May 26, 2011)

Friday- Sunday

STRANGECREEK!!!!!!

3 nights of camping, 50+ bands, 4 stages, 30 or so great friends

Moday = hungover


----------



## Cannonball (May 26, 2011)

Scouting lines for next season.


----------



## dmc (May 26, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Friday- Sunday
> 
> STRANGECREEK!!!!!!




COOL! My buddy Packy is playing drums there with his band - Jimkata

I locked into three nights of Phish at Bethel Woods


----------



## deadheadskier (May 26, 2011)

Seen Jimkata, they're good.

Most excited for Dopapod.  Hopefully I make their set at 4AM


----------



## Puck it (May 26, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Scouting lines for next season.


 

A little recon for next year. I like. Will you be naming them? Will I be made privy to them next winter or will you keep them to yourself?

If at Cannon, check out the lines to skier's left of Gunsite.


----------



## SkiFanE (May 26, 2011)

Puck it said:


> A little recon for next year. I like. Will you be naming them? Will I be made privy to them next winter or will you keep them to yourself?
> 
> If at Cannon, check out the lines to skier's left of Gunsite.



You're building a privy?  Definitely don't share.


----------



## Puck it (May 26, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> You're building a privy? Definitely don't share.


 

Wrong definition there!!!  But could use one on the long lines, just in case.
*priv·y* (pr
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





v
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) 
_adj._ *1. *Made a participant in knowledge of something private or secret: _was privy to classified information._
*2. *Belonging or proper to a person, such as the British sovereign, in a private rather than official capacity.
*3. *Secret; concealed.

_n._ _pl._ *priv·ies* *1. **a. *An outdoor toilet; an outhouse.
*b. *A toilet.

*2. *_Law_ One of the parties having an interest in the same matter.


----------



## SkiFanE (May 26, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Wrong definition there!!!  But could use one on the long lines, just in case.
> *priv·y* (pr
> 
> 
> ...



Who will be privy to your privy?


----------



## Puck it (May 26, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> Who will be privy to your privy?


 

It sings? That's what he said. Provo's Privy, It DOES sing!


----------



## dmc (May 26, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Seen Jimkata, they're good.
> 
> Most excited for Dopapod.  Hopefully I make their set at 4AM



I'm excited to see where everyone ends up now that the Yasgurs thing isn't happening..  
going to be a shtishow...


----------



## RootDKJ (May 26, 2011)

dmc said:


> I'm excited to see where everyone ends up now that the Yasgurs thing isn't happening..
> going to be a shtishow...


Yasgurs Farm???


----------



## Grassi21 (May 26, 2011)

Driving down to Baltimore Friday night for the D1 Lax Final Four.  Drinking and getting stupid in lot H of Ravens stadium all day Saturday (no plans to actually go in and watch a game).  Driving back on Sunday to spend the rest of the long weekend with the family.  :beer:


----------



## dmc (May 26, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Yasgurs Farm???



A portion of it owned by a couple(hippies) who have been battling the town for years about holding concerts/festivals..

The original Woodstock concert site is on the property where the Bethel Woods concerts are...  But preserved..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 26, 2011)

Fri - work from home. Hiking & safety check in Watching reservation after work. 
Sat - Clean/Clay the XC60, beer drinking and I think I'm gonna smoke something. Leaning towards brisket. 
Sun -  Banking points that will help me obtain my goal of 50 ski days for 11/12. 
Mon - Relaxing, might smoke up something...ribs and sausage sound good.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 26, 2011)

dmc said:


> A portion of it owned by a couple(hippies) who have been battling the town for years about holding concerts/festivals..
> 
> The original Woodstock concert site is on the property where the Bethel Woods concerts are...  But preserved..


I thought you were referring to the band called YF. Saw them at a bar a few years ago. Wasn't impressed.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 26, 2011)

Going to Maine for the 3Bs. Beer, BBQ, and Bonfires.


----------



## Cannonball (May 26, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Fri - work from home. Hiking & safety check in Watching reservation after work.
> Sat - Clean/Clay the XC60, beer drinking and I think I'm gonna smoke something. Leaning towards brisket.
> Sun -  Banking points that will help me obtain my goal of 50 ski days for 11/12.
> Mon - Relaxing, might smoke up something...ribs and sausage sound good.



I'm probably going to smoke something all four days


----------



## gorgonzola (May 26, 2011)

a lot of mtb, a lot of tree work - limbin' & trimmin', a lot of beer


----------



## Puck it (May 26, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> I'm probably going to smoke something all four days


 
;-)

Send me a PM, if you find anything new in the recon.


----------



## HD333 (May 26, 2011)

MTB ride Friday AM. Followed by an exploratory interview in the afternoon. Surprise 50th bday party for an OLD friend.
Sat - Honey Do list then bringing the Orion full of ribs to a friends for an all night party with kids tent sleeping.
Sunday MTB ride chill with kiddos maybe a hike with the mutt.
Monday - Cook out with the family at my folks. Possible Orion again for more ribs.


----------



## gmcunni (May 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Nice long weekend, hopefully the weather is good in the NE.
> 
> What's everybody up to?
> 
> ...



forgot - going to see Hangover 2 at some point.


----------



## snoseek (May 26, 2011)

I somehow managed to get sunday off. The rest of the weekend just plain suck. I'll admit I hate these threads because in all reality I'll probably only have a half-dozen days off between now and mid september and will be pulling 70 plus hour weeks. I swear this is the last summer I'm going to do this....


----------



## snoseek (May 26, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> I'm probably going to smoke something all four days



No need to wait for the weekend


----------



## Glenn (May 27, 2011)

snoseek said:


> I somehow managed to get sunday off. The rest of the weekend just plain suck. I'll admit I hate these threads because in all reality I'll probably only have a half-dozen days off between now and mid september and will be pulling 70 plus hour weeks. I swear this is the last summer I'm going to do this....



That's a bummer. What kind of work are you doing for the summer?


----------



## SkiFanE (May 27, 2011)

snoseek said:


> No need to wait for the weekend



It's 4:20 somewhere.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 27, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> I'm probably going to smoke something all four days



+1


----------



## Nick (May 27, 2011)

I completely forgot this was even a long weekend until a coworker told me yesterday when I was getting a cup of coffee. I got so excited!


----------



## Nick (May 27, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> forgot - going to see Hangover 2 at some point.



Yes.... definitely want to catch that!


----------



## snoseek (May 27, 2011)

Glenn said:


> That's a bummer. What kind of work are you doing for the summer?



Chef at a multi outlet private CC. Summer is a big sacrifice but I will ski 100+ days next winter because of it. I really think this is it for me and clubs.


----------



## Nick (May 27, 2011)

I can't even imagine getting in 100 days of skiing. That's awesome. Maybe when I retire some day


----------



## WWF-VT (May 27, 2011)

Headed to VT.  Barbecues planned with friends on Saturday and Sunday.  Will spend some time fishing in the Mad River and hiking Mt Ellen.


----------



## mlctvt (May 27, 2011)

Sat- 7am 50-60 mile fast road ride. Wash/claybar/wax /detail 3 cars, 3pm BBQ/party, try not to drink too much. 

Sun- 10am club ride 45 miles, finish the car detailing. power wash the deck and porches, Home BBQ with my wife. 

Monday- Long road ride 65-75 miles, rest on the deck.


----------



## Glenn (May 27, 2011)

snoseek said:


> Chef at a multi outlet private CC. Summer is a big sacrifice but I will ski 100+ days next winter because of it. I really think this is it for me and clubs.



Gotcha. But the payoff is skiing a lot in the winter!


----------



## 4aprice (May 27, 2011)

Since the forecast has changed significantly, Red Neck Yacht Clubbing. maybe a ski if the waters warm enough and the traffic isn't too bad, tennis, drinking, safety meetings galore and breaking the diet for the holiday weekend.  Spring (my down time between skiing and boating) flew by this year.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## bigbog (May 29, 2011)

Quiet but pretty good....
Yesterday spent with ex-fellow_workmates(GOODtime people from NH, MA) in a hike-paddle-cookout up on and at the base of a few smaller mtns up here.  Fortunately  beaver ponds were in between a bunch of smaller mtns which steered the T-showers around us.
Just a hike Monday....**That didn't materialize...;-)


----------



## 4aprice (May 31, 2011)

That was as good a Memorial Day Weekend as I've seen in quite a while.  Didn't get to do quite everything (didn't get enough tennis in or a ski because of traffic) but you can't ask for better weather and a fast start to the summer season.  The lake was hopping this weekend.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## WWF-VT (May 31, 2011)

Happy to say that I caught two brook trout in the pond right next to the Inverness lift at Mt Ellen this weekend.


----------

